# Apple TV 4.2 - No NBA in Canada?



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Can anyone here in Canada see the NBA icon on the Apple TV after the upgrade?
I can only see MLB.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

I only see MLB.

Either way I wish that Apple would not clutter up our AppleTVs with that nonsense. I hate sports.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

_wb_ said:


> Can anyone here in Canada see the NBA icon on the Apple TV after the upgrade?
> I can only see MLB.


Just MLB.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

i don't see anyone would wont to pay for that when you get that info for free already


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> *i don't see anyone would wont to pay for that* when you get that info for free already


:yikes: Huh? 

The app is pretty cool, it's not just info, it's streaming the game live with options to switch between games and also see tons of live stats while you're watching the game.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Digikid said:


> I only see MLB.
> 
> Either way I wish that Apple would not clutter up our AppleTVs with that nonsense. I hate sports.


Apple should put an option in the settings to exclude certain options that aren't used. I never use Flikr, and would like to be able to have that disappear from the menu.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

_wb_ said:


> Can anyone here in Canada see the NBA icon on the Apple TV after the upgrade?
> I can only see MLB.


Here is the image Apple TV users were greeted after the update in the US:










Here's the image I saw after the update in Canada. Let's play, which icon is missing. (Why do we always get shafted!)


----------



## Banme (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys first post. I was so excited when I heard NBA game time was on the update but I'm soo mad we didn't it. Why? WTF!!!!!! That's not fair why do they get us excited and come up with this bull****!!! Does anyone have Steve jobs email? Sorry just I paid $150 for the subscription and I would love to use it in my bedroom. Can u guys look into it to see when we can possible get it please?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

I agree... what a bummer! For me, sports is/was the only thing missing from AppleTV.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sometimes I almost feel like we live in a communist country, when we are blocked from viewing content.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Banme said:


> Hi guys first post. I was so excited when I heard NBA game time was on the update but I'm soo mad we didn't it. Why? WTF!!!!!! That's not fair why do they get us excited and come up with this bull****!!! Does anyone have Steve jobs email? Sorry just I paid $150 for the subscription and I would love to use it in my bedroom. Can u guys look into it to see when we can possible get it please?


Welcome.

You paid $150 for what subscription?


----------



## Banme (Mar 10, 2011)

I paid for NBA league pass it was $150 for the season I can watch live games on my iPhone, iPad, iPod and computer.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Banme said:


> I paid for NBA league pass it was $150 for the season I can watch live games on my iPhone, iPad, iPod and computer.


Then I agree and you should send someone an email, because that doesn't sound right, you can get it on your phone but not Apple TV , doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

...just like no TV show rentals on ATV. sucks! Maybe one day CRTC won't be around then we will get what we deserve and go media crazy! 
I am not 100% sure, but if you sign up for the NBA League you should be able to use AirPlay from iOS to stream it to your ATV.
@Banme: Can you try using an iphone or ipad's AirPlay feature to stream a live game to the ATV?


----------



## Banme (Mar 10, 2011)

I can only get sound on my atv using game time league pass. I'm going to try to use usvideo and restore to an American software.


----------



## MacAnswers (Jan 3, 2011)

ehMax said:


> Here is the image Apple TV users were greeted after the update in the US:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting you hooked up with a DD-WRT with US VPN. You'll love it!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacAnswers said:


> I'm getting you hooked up with a DD-WRT with US VPN. You'll love it!


A who shot who in the what now?


----------



## MacAnswers (Jan 3, 2011)

ehMax said:


> A who shot who in the what now?


In short, any device connected to your router will look like it's coming from a United States IP address. In other words, Hulu, Netflix US, MLB with Jays, NBA with Raptors, NHL with Leafs all streaming in Canada


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacAnswers said:


> In short, any device connected to your router will look like it's coming from a United States IP address. In other words, Hulu, Netflix US, MLB with Jays, NBA with Raptors, NHL with Leafs all streaming in Canada


But will you still need US iTunes account, or can I use my Canadian iTunes account?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> Sometimes I almost feel like we live in a communist country, when we are blocked from viewing content.


I'm shocked you can't see the value in our quasi government agency who protects you from the big bad USA media market!

At least all the left wing commies actually think they are providing a community service!

Give me a break!
:clap:


----------



## Banme (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok good news I got NBA!!!! 
I did a fooled around for a bit and before I write everything I did try to go to settings click on iTunes store and change country to US. And if that didnt work Lmk and I'll write a few steps I did because I don't know what did it.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

MacAnswers said:


> In short, any device connected to your router will look like it's coming from a United States IP address. In other words, Hulu, Netflix US, MLB with Jays, NBA with Raptors, NHL with Leafs all streaming in Canada


Ok I want all this. Now. Set me up - what do I need and how much does it cost??


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm waiting for my FIRST crack at ATV 2 ... coming in the mail in a couple of days. Pretty excited. What's this previous post about? Sports stuff available? I'll monitor this thread.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Any updates on this? I live in Canada and interested in getting Apple TV mainly for the NBA League Pass. Is it supported now? Did some searching but can't find any solid info. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Okay was looking for an answer and decided this may be the best place to ask.... Am finally pushing the button on an apple tv. Road tested the thing a FS, but the staff couldn't answer this question.....can I use my apple wireless keyboard and mouse with my ATV. The remote is a pain.....I also do not have an ipad or iphone.....just a mini.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

no on the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FS didn't know that basic fact? LOL! Apple TV models have never used either the keyboard or the mouse, the remote is it. That noted, once you input your account info and set it up, you don't need the remote for much else that requires keyboarding other than the odd search. It's just using the arrows and menu control from then on which is dead easy.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

BTstack with ATV2 and ATVflash Questions | FireCore


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

FWIW if the NBA App on the iPhone iPad is anything like the MLS app, you can airplay the games to your TV.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Using AirPlay what is the audio and video quality like?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mmp said:


> Using AirPlay what is the audio and video quality like?


Awesome, and just keeps getting better with each update.


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Sometimes I almost feel like we live in a communist country, when we are blocked from viewing content.


Welcome to Kommunist Kanada,, courtesy of the CRTC, there protecting your "Culture & Heritage"
:clap:


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

iCider said:


> Welcome to Kommunist Kanada,, courtesy of the CRTC, there protecting your "Culture & Heritage"
> :clap:


CRTC has nothing to do with it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the NBA league pass can be used in Canada and streamed using AIrplay to a TV?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Garry said:


> CRTC has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Yes of course they have nothing to do with our access to free media!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Banme said:


> Hi guys first post. I was so excited when I heard NBA game time was on the update but I'm soo mad we didn't it. Why? WTF!!!!!! That's not fair why do they get us excited and come up with this bull****!!! Does anyone have Steve jobs email? Sorry just I paid $150 for the subscription and I would love to use it in my bedroom. Can u guys look into it to see when we can possible get it please?



GameTime is the US NBA app, NBA.TV is the Canadian equivalent. 

Install the NBA.TV app and use the AirPlay feature to watch the games on your TV via AppleTV


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

johnnydee said:


> Yes of course they have nothing to do with our access to free media!


They don't. The licensing agreements that NBA has with Canadian broadcasters do.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Awesome, and just keeps getting better with each update.


Not sure about awesome but so far it is just ok for me.


----------

